# Tetras and guppies?



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

DELETE this I goofed on the thread.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

No, also guppies give live birth and tetras lay eggs. Guppies and endlers can and platies and swordtail I've heard of talk about molly and guppy but I don't think so.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

LOL i just remembered that. I guess I'm doin too much thinkin while I'm working.


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

im not sure.but my bro told me that guppies hav live fish and tetras have eggs.


----------

